# WACOM - eckige Linien in PS



## zylon (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo!


ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Wacom-Grafiktablett gekauft und bin soweit fast!, zufrieden.

Mir ist aufgefallen das es in Photoshop (unter anderem auch bei Flash) eckige Linien gibt, wenn man den Stift schnell bewegt und lange Kurven Zeichnen möchte.. Also mit schönen Zeichnen ist da nicht viel zu machen.

In dem Mitgelieferten Programm * procreat Painter Classic* Funktioniert dieses jedoch einwandfrei. 
Ein reines Erfolgserlebnis, wenn man damit Zeichnet, jedoch brauche ich Photoshop - sonst bringt mir das tolle Grafiktablett auch nichts.


Weiss jemand von euch eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (11. Juli 2004)

Mit welchem Werkzeug?


----------



## zylon (11. Juli 2004)

Das ist völlig gleich.
Pinsel, Airbrush, Radiergummi, Stift u.s.w.


Habe mich mal bei Google umgeschaut.... Das Problem haben wohl mehrere, aber niemand hat eine Lösung.... 

Bei Corel Draw, Paintshop & Co. - soll es angeblich einwandfrei Laufen.

Warum nicht Photoshop?


----------



## chaostheorie (11. Juli 2004)

Auch ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen ein Tablett zugelegt (Graphire 2 - Klasseteil übrigens!) und konnte den Effekt auch beobachten. Bei aktiviertem Taskmanager sehe ich während des schnellen Rumgekritzels immer eine enorme CPU-Auslastung, so dass ich vermute, es muss wohl an der Leistungsfähigkeit des Rechners liegen. Hab hier 'nen Athlon XP 1800+, der faktisch 1533 MHz liefert - und das ist für so eine Aktion wohl das absolute Minimum. 

Was für Hardware nutzt du denn?

cu Anton


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo zylon,

für dieses "Problem" gibt es seit der Version 7.0 eine Lösung, dazu musst
Du die Glättung in der "Pinsel Palette" aktivieren und um auf Nummer sicher
zu gehen würde ich noch diese Funktion für die "Glättung" durch einen 
zusätzlichen Klick auf das Schlosssymbol "fixieren".

Dann sollte dem geschwungenen zeichnen mit Deinem Wacomtablett nichts
mehr im Wege stehen... - in diesem Sinne auf ein gutes gelingen - Mythos


----------



## zylon (11. Juli 2004)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!

Ich habe einen Pentium4 mit 2,6Ghz [was sicherlich ausreichen sollte].

Desanderen habe ich schon vermutet, das es vielleicht an der  Photoshop6 Version liegt?

Bei der 7er hat man anscheinend eine Lösung gefunden.


Gibt es auch einen Trick für die Photoshop6 Version?


----------



## Blumenkind (12. Juli 2004)

Uff, jetzt bin ich erstmal total platt, da ich mir in wenigen Wochen eigentlich auch ein WACOM zulegen wollte.
Aber wenn PS6 da solche Probleme mit hat, muss ich das wohl alles "verschieben".


----------

